# Casio Commando Smartphone



## dodgefreak8 (Apr 3, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm new to the realm of smartphones but I needed one for my squareup account to I found the Casio Commando from Verizon. This thing rocks! Water proof, Shock proof and dust proof and it's a smartphone. I'm very happy with it sofar and I suggest you check it out if you're in the market for a new smartphone!


----------

